# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  Utility - Power Tweak

## Madboy

Author:

Craig Thomson (Madboy)

Platform:

Visual Basic 6, Win98/2000/ME/XP

Description:

Power Tweak is a full source program to clean files and change settings on your PC. I would like to share my code with users browsing the forum, only took over a week to make the program.

License:

Use as you wish, just please add credit from me in your final compiled release.

Other:

If you have any comments, feedback etc feel free to email me at kl245digital@aol.com 

If there is any missing files, or the zip is broken just let me know

Thanks!

----------


## si_the_geek

The code within this thread (submitted: 02-03-2004 07:38 PM) has been checked for malware by a moderator.

*PLEASE NOTE:  this requires an OCX file which is not included (actskn43.ocx).  Please contact the author if you do not have this file.*

Disclaimer: _This does not necessarily mean that any compiled files (DLL/EXE/OCX etc) are completely safe, but the supplied code does not contain any obvious malware.  It also does not imply that the code is error free, or that it performs exactly as described.

It is recommended that you manually check the code before running it, and/or use an automated tool such as Source Search by Minnow (available here or here).  
If you find any serious issues (ie: the code causes damage or some sort), please contact a moderator of this forum.

Usage of any code/software posted on this forum is at your own risk._

----------

